# Unmarried Couple



## Jamescas (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello,

Me and my girlfreind are looking to move to the middle east most likeley Qatar. We are both currently looking for employment over there as we are going to get sponsored by our future prospective employer. I have found that it is illegal for unmarried couple to co-habit. However how much is this enforced? Is it best to live in a apartment i.e. not a compound? Should we pretend to people other than work that we are a married couple. In terms of paperwork say for a landlord when renting a place will they ask for copies of a marriage certificate or should we just put it in one name? Generally how much would the authorities police whther married couples are co - habiting? Any help would be great.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Jamescas said:


> I have found that it is illegal for unmarried couple to co-habit. However how much is this enforced? Is it best to live in a apartment i.e. not a compound? Should we pretend to people other than work that we are a married couple. In terms of paperwork say for a landlord when renting a place will they ask for copies of a marriage certificate or should we just put it in one name? Generally how much would the authorities police whther married couples are co - habiting? Any help would be great.


Hello Jamescas,

It is illegal and you do risk going to jail if you are caught that said though, many unmarried couples live together and discuss freely at work their personal lives and sometimes with the locals, though I wouldn't advise it! 

It does not matter whether you live in an apartment, compound, or independent villa if you get caught, you get caught. 

With regards to renting, have the lease in one name, your Landlord will not ask to see a marriage certificate, mostly you will deal with the letting Agent on the Landlord's behalf and they are normally only interested in your money 

I know of many unmarried couples who have been living together in the Middle East for many years with no problems, the key is to just keep your head down, don't draw attention so as to invite the police to your place such as having a rowdy party or something and you will be fine!

Ps. When is the housewarming


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pretend you are always married, from the start. Wear rings and try not to tell anyone differently. I have local friends who would turn someone in, in a heart beat. Right or wrong, it is against the law and goes against their culture. If they turn the blind eye, then it becomes 'normal'... which is the issue in dubai with the locals vs the expats situation as is. 

Personally, I wouldnt risk it. But so many do.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

There is a simple answer to this: Get married! You can do it before you travel or after you move.


----------

